# Are ice lollies safe for dogs?



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Feel a bit stupid asking this, for some reason, but after having 2 ice lollies, and watching the dogs eying them up,  it got me wondering. Would it be safe to give the dogs an ice lolly each? They're the plain fruit juice ones. 

Have had a Google but there's not much info on it, unless you value Yahoo Answers or Moneysaving expert for pet advice. :sneaky2:

Thanks all


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine have them now an again and it does no harm.

If your worried you can make your own, just get the ice lolly moulds and make some doggie friendly gravy up and freeze them (or meat juices just so it give a nice taste). I usually do this as ice cubes. You could even add treats for them to get too.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

LouLatch said:


> Mine have them now an again and it does no harm.
> 
> If your worried you can make your own, just get the ice lolly moulds and make some doggie friendly gravy up and freeze them (or meat juices just so it give a nice taste). I usually do this as ice cubes. You could even add treats for them to get too.


Thanks.

I'll look into making a few doggy ice lollies for them, but in the meantime, I was thinking something already made. I'll try them with one each.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Providing they are just pure fruit juice, with no artificial sweetners, I can't see any harm.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

If they chomp them down really quick they might be sick, just to warn you in case you don't want juice sick inside 

Where I used to work did slush drinks and sooooo many people would give them to their dogs. You'd then hear all this wretching as some of them sicked them back up all over the floor :crazy:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I give sophie them on warm days, they have never caused her any problems, she really enjoys them


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I got a tub of low fat greek yogurt with honey today and put it in the freezer, tomorrow Marnie shall have.... greek honey fro yo ice cream


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well in the end, and to be on the safe side, I cut one in half and gave them half each. Both dogs enjoyed them - even Max, who likes to take his time with his food, wolfed his down before Milly had a chance to have his too 

I'll make some "doggy" ice lollies for them too. :thumbup:


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I make doggy ice lollies as well, use really watered down gravy, goats milk is a good one and popular here..

when i freeze zelda a kong she will give up on it after she gets 1cm in so this weekend i bought some small yogurts of just plain yogurt and froze them, when we went out for 30 mins i cut it out of the pot, smashed in 2 and grizz and zelda had half each and they loved it!!


----------



## drichards (Jul 8, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Feel a bit stupid asking this, for some reason, but after having 2 ice lollies, and watching the dogs eying them up,  it got me wondering. Would it be safe to give the dogs an ice lolly each? They're the plain fruit juice ones.
> 
> Have had a Google but there's not much info on it, unless you value Yahoo Answers or Moneysaving expert for pet advice. :sneaky2:
> 
> Thanks all


I think a good rule of thumb is if it is sweet it is really a no-no. Although not really bad for a dog, all it will do is make them more sugar dependent and will rot their teeth. Stick to the basics such as non-soya meat based products


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> I got a tub of low fat greek yogurt with honey today and put it in the freezer, tomorrow Marnie shall have.... greek honey fro yo ice cream




Angel loves frozen yogurt


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Donut76 said:


> Angel loves frozen yogurt


SHE LOVED IT TOO! We took her for whipped fro yo in mcr but she liked the one from our freezer even better 

she also likes ice cubes made with marmite and water = yuck! :yikes:


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> SHE LOVED IT TOO! We took her for whipped fro yo in mcr but she liked the one from our freezer even better
> 
> she also likes ice cubes made with marmite and water = yuck! :yikes:


ohhhh can dogs have marmite ... don't know if I can share tho hmmmmm

I have Angel an icecube on Sunday I held it the whole time well until it got too small to cause damage she loved it


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Donut76 said:


> ohhhh can dogs have marmite ... don't know if I can share tho hmmmmm
> 
> I have Angel an icecube on Sunday I held it the whole time well until it got too small to cause damage she loved it


Marmite has far too much salt for dogs. It would have to be diluted a lot but better not at all. We lose salt through perspiration, so need some salt in our diets. Dogs don't perspire except a bit through the paws, so they don't require salt intake like we do. Too much is harmful.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

I don't think I would share its too expensive a yummy I'm even happy my girls & hubby don't like it either haha nasty mummy eh


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

I make them their own lollies for summer, they love them. 

I say lollies they resemble bricks if im honest, but its cute they can never get much grip so they mostly lick rather than crunch.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Marmite has far too much salt for dogs. It would have to be diluted a lot but better not at all. We lose salt through perspiration, so need some salt in our diets. Dogs don't perspire except a bit through the paws, so they don't require salt intake like we do. Too much is harmful.


Battersea needs your help to dish up a doggie delight - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home

funny how battersea dont agree hahaa, we only used a teaspoon and filled 2 icecube trays but they fed a whole kong of marmite and pb to their dogs. Also they don't use salt or sugar free pb!


----------

